# Yamaha Aventage RX-A3000 at Newegg for $899



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Newegg has the Aventage A3000 for the insane price of $899. Here is the link : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115277
For whatever reason, Yamaha street prices are almost universally higher than other brands. The A3000 is one of my favorite AVR's and it even offers a 3 Year Manufacturers Warranty. It offers HDMI into Zone 2 which is exceedingly rare and it offers HDMI Switching when the AVR is On Standby. I do not know of another AVR that offers this. It also uses the fantastic HQV Vida Video Processor. When the A3000 was Bench Tested by Audioholics, it literally received a perfect score on their exhaustive battery of Video Tests.

Also, the Onkyo TX-NR809 is back On Sale for the ridiculous price of $649. This is the same price as last Weekend. If the A3000 is out of anyone's desired price range, the 809 too is a great AVR and that again is a fantastic deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jack!
I couldnt afford either of the two so I went ahead and ordered the Pioneer VSX-1121-k for $399.99 (Newegg).
This is the highest end receiver i've ever had the chance to own lol.

Good luck to those shopping for black friday deals, as for me...i'm totally "spent" 

Looks like Amazon has the $399.99 deal going on too.


----------



## docwebb1 (Nov 21, 2011)

That is a good deal.
I recently bought the newer model, the RX-A3010 for $1399 at a local vendor....new in box. I could not find it on line for less than 1899 except for some dubious eBay sellers. It's always worth trying local hi fi shops.....they seem able to lower the normally fixed Yamaha prices.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

docwebb1 said:


> That is a good deal.
> I recently bought the newer model, the RX-A3010 for $1399 at a local vendor....new in box. I could not find it on line for less than 1899 except for some dubious eBay sellers. It's always worth trying local hi fi shops.....they seem able to lower the normally fixed Yamaha prices.


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. The 3010 is really nice and also goes up to being a 9 Channel AVR. That is really nice as it provides you with even more flexibility. Finding the A3000 for that cheap is quite an aberration as Yamaha's are rarely available for such a discount.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

